# Bea Priestley - Queen's Quest



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

This woman is ver special to me and i wanted to open a thread about her for a long time. Bea survived a brain tumour a while ago and she is still chasing her dreams as a professional wrestler.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*

What a trio ...










:sodone


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*

Damn, that match with Nixon was good. Love her strikes.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Bea Priestley - Queens Quest*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052778890257563649


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

All three of them need to be on NXT UK!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083602159357345793


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I think Bea is fantastic, though I personally prefer Viper. 
There's only one Queen of Wrestling though.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

I remember her doing like a ghost girl gimmick on RevPro a few months ago. Haven't seen her since but I hope she's ditched that. She has personality at least, she doesn't need a gimmick. She needs to work on her in ring.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124541518616846336


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

If only Bea was in NXT UK too! I have so much respect for this woman and what she accomplished, despite her backstory!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Sexy ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

i must say, her tits are freakin awesome!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Big fan of this thread.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Love that attire! She should wrestle with this!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I wonder if Bea gave Toni a lapdance like she did Io?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I love Bea.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

metallon said:


>


Good lord.

wens3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

This is just so sexy ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She looks better than ever now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Next NXT UK women's champion hopefully.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

december_blue said:


>


Should be NXT/NXT UK Unified champion right now


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> Should be NXT/NXT UK Unified champion right now


She will definitely get her turn I'm sure, she's the complete package imo. Great wrestler, great on the mic and she looks like she does which obviously can't hurt lol.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

EvaAngel said:


> She will definitely get her turn I'm sure, she's the complete package imo. Great wrestler, great on the mic and she looks like she does which obviously can't hurt lol.





EvaAngel said:


> She will definitely get her turn I'm sure, she's the complete package imo. Great wrestler, great on the mic and she looks like she does which obviously can't hurt lol.


They missed the opportunity to make her feud with Meiko that started in 2021 feel like it paid off. Mandy is ready to be called up again and this should have been Blairs night, really bad booking decision. Hopefully they'll give her the title soon though, better late than never.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

It will happen for sure, i don't want to make too many obvious comparisons to Paige as Blair is a significantly better wrestler but i think in the next couple of years she will reach the same level that Paige did on the main roster.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

EvaAngel said:


> It will happen for sure, i don't want to make too many obvious comparisons to Paige as Blair is a significantly better wrestler but i think in the next couple of years she will reach the same level that Paige did on the main roster.


I agree. I think Paige was really good for the era that she was in right around the time where womens wrestling was still being treated really poor but becoming better slowly, and maybe should would've peaked had her career not been cut short by her injury, but yeah, Blair has the whole package. There are a lot of fantastic womens wrestlers from Australia, New Zealand and the UK that have come along through the indies that I see Blair fitting in with the same ilk: KLR, Toni Storm, Jamie Hayter, Rhea Ripley, Nikki Storm, Viper, etc.

When AEW first started and they foolishly put the belt on Riho, I was literally thinking why the fuck didn't they put the belt on Bea and have her beat Britt Baker for it since they were having that feud that resulted in a really solid match. I know covid happened shortly after and would've stopped her title reign since she got stuck outside of the states, but still, not knowing that covid was going to happen there was no reason not to make Bea inaugural AEW champion, especially with the entire womens roster other than her and Baker being the drizzling shits in 2019/2020.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

I wish they would present her more like they did in NXT UK early on now that shes in NXT 2.0

This could be one of the best characters in the company if they wanted to take it the furthest they can.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> I agree. I think Paige was really good for the era that she was in right around the time where womens wrestling was still being treated really poor but becoming better slowly, and maybe should would've peaked had her career not been cut short by her injury, but yeah, Blair has the whole package. There are a lot of fantastic womens wrestlers from Australia, New Zealand and the UK that have come along through the indies that I see Blair fitting in with the same ilk: KLR, Toni Storm, Jamie Hayter, Rhea Ripley, Nikki Storm, Viper, etc.
> 
> When AEW first started and they foolishly put the belt on Riho, I was literally thinking why the fuck didn't they put the belt on Bea and have her beat Britt Baker for it since they were having that feud that resulted in a really solid match. I know covid happened shortly after and would've stopped her title reign since she got stuck outside of the states, but still, not knowing that covid was going to happen there was no reason not to make Bea inaugural AEW champion, especially with the entire womens roster other than her and Baker being the drizzling shits in 2019/2020.


She would have been a much better first champion for AEW i agree but I'm glad she's out of there to be honest, there are so many potentially fantastic matches for her in WWE. 

I have been following Bea pretty much since she started so I've seen how good she's become over the years, met her a bunch of times too so i may be biased lol but i think she's great.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

EvaAngel said:


> She would have been a much better first champion for AEW i agree but I'm glad she's out of there to be honest, there are so many potentially fantastic matches for her in WWE.
> 
> I have been following Bea pretty much since she started so I've seen how good she's become over the years, met her a bunch of times too so i may be biased lol but i think she's great.


I am glad she's out of AEW too, the company is the shits overall. Going from an amateur indie company with a big budget like AEW to NXT UK and now NXT shows her moving up through the ranks fairly well, each step is better than the place she was before. Hoping they put the belt on her at the next NXT special.

Nah, you're not biased. She has the it factor. I enjoyed her work in WCPW back in 2017 too.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> I am glad she's out of AEW too, the company is the shits overall. Going from an amateur indie company with a big budget like AEW to NXT UK and now NXT shows her moving up through the ranks fairly well, each step is better than the place she was before. Hoping they put the belt on her at the next NXT special.
> 
> Nah, you're not biased. She has the it factor. I enjoyed her work in WCPW back in 2017 too.


Yeah i deluded myself for a long time with AEW as there's so many of my favourites there but it's honestly mostly unwatchable for me now sadly, what they're doing with their women's division is a crime and i hope a few others join Bea in the WWE, especially Jamie Hayter.

I was at alot of her matches for WCPW, she always put on high level matches even back then. Her work in RevPro was good too.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

EvaAngel said:


> Yeah i deluded myself for a long time with AEW as there's so many of my favourites there but it's honestly mostly unwatchable for me now sadly, what they're doing with their women's division is a crime and i hope a few others join Bea in the WWE, especially Jamie Hayter.
> 
> I was at alot of her matches for WCPW, she always put on high level matches even back then. Her work in RevPro was good too.


I agree. Toni Storm and Jamie Hayter are hands down the best overall women talent in AEW right now, Britt Baker has the charisma and mic skills so if WWE grab those 3, it'd be awesome! I also wouldn't mind seeing Julia Hart, Kris Statlander, Red Velvet and Ember Moon back in WWE. The rest of the roster they can keep.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

I'd agree with that, big fan of Toni so i want to see her pushed wherever she is. Julia Hart is definitely somebody i could see doing well in the current NXT, I've enjoyed everything I've seen of her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bea Priestley GIF by geuce-_- | Gfycat


Watch and share Bea Priestley GIFs by geuce-_- on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------

